# Wine 1.4 does not compile



## sistematico (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm having a problem to compile the Wine 1.4, look at code:

```
../../tools/winegcc/winegcc  -B../../tools/winebuild --sysroot=../.. -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -shared
 ./actxprxy.spec usrmarshal.o   actxprxy_activscp_p.o actxprxy_comcat_p.o actxprxy_docobj_p.o actxprxy_hlink_p.o
 actxprxy_htiface_p.o actxprxy_htiframe_p.o actxprxy_objsafe_p.o actxprxy_ocmm_p.o actxprxy_servprov_p.o actxprxy_shldisp_p.o
 actxprxy_shobjidl_p.o actxprxy_urlhist_p.o actxprxy_activscp_r.res actxprxy_comcat_r.res actxprxy_docobj_r.res
 actxprxy_hlink_r.res actxprxy_htiface_r.res actxprxy_htiframe_r.res actxprxy_objsafe_r.res actxprxy_ocmm_r.res
 actxprxy_servprov_r.res actxprxy_shldisp_r.res actxprxy_shobjidl_r.res actxprxy_urlhist_r.res    dlldata.o
  -o actxprxy.dll.fake  -luuid -loleaut32 -lole32 -lrpcrt4  ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a  -L/usr/local/lib
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/emulators/wine/work/wine-1.4/dlls/actxprxy'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/wine.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/wine.

===>>> make failed for emulators/wine
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> emulators/wine
```

And the command that generated the error was this: [cmd=]portmaster emulators/wine[/cmd]

Specs:

```
FreeBSD freebsd-nb 9.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p2 #3: Sat Jun  9 17:58:55 AMT 2012     
root@freebsd-nb:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SIST  i386
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lme@ (Jun 15, 2012)

There's no visible error message. You need to build it with `# make -DDISABLE_MAKE_JOBS`


----------



## sistematico (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello lme, thanks for the reply!

Part of the new error:

```
cc -o wineserver async.o atom.o change.o class.o clipboard.o completion.o console.o debugger.o
 device.o directory.o event.o fd.o file.o handle.o hook.o mach.o mailslot.o main.o mapping.o mutex.o
 named_pipe.o object.o process.o procfs.o ptrace.o queue.o region.o registry.o request.o semaphore.o
 serial.o signal.o snapshot.o sock.o symlink.o thread.o timer.o token.o trace.o unicode.o user.o window.o
 winstation.o         -L../libs/wine -lwine ../libs/port/libwine_port.a -L/usr/local/lib 
 -Wl,--rpath,\$ORIGIN/../libs/wine
change.o: In function `inotify_add_dir':
change.c:(.text+0x526): undefined reference to `inotify_add_watch'
change.o: In function `free_inode':
change.c:(.text+0x812): undefined reference to `inotify_rm_watch'
change.o: In function `req_read_directory_changes':
change.c:(.text+0x1310): undefined reference to `inotify_init'
gmake[1]: ** [wineserver] Erro 1
gmake[1]: Saindo do diretÃ³rio `/usr/ports/emulators/wine/work/wine-1.4/server'
gmake: ** [server] Erro 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/wine.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/wine.
```

Sorry for pt_BR error messages!


----------



## sistematico (Jun 19, 2012)

Same issue with [cmd=]# cd /usr/ports/emulators/wine && make clean && make install clean[/cmd]

Anyway, I get through the *pkg_add* to install a previous version. What a coincidence does not run the program that made â€‹â€‹me install Wine.

```
freebsd-nb# pkg_add -r wine                                                                            
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/wine.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'dri2proto-2.3', but 'dri2proto-2.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'png-1.4.8', but 'png-1.5.10' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'freetype2-2.4.7', but 'freetype2-2.4.9_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'fontconfig-2.8.0_1,1', but 'fontconfig-2.9.0,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'libXt-1.0.9', but 'libXt-1.1.1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'libXi-1.4.3,1', but 'libXi-1.4.5,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'libdrm-2.4.12_1', but 'libdrm-2.4.17_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'libGL-7.4.4', but 'libGL-7.6.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'libGLU-7.4.4', but 'libGLU-7.6.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'libiconv-1.13.1_1', but 'libiconv-1.14' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'wine-1.3.34,1' requires 'libxml2-2.7.8_1', but 'libxml2-2.7.8_3' is installed
```
Some ZFS tuning guides recommend setting 
	
	



```
KVA_PAGES=512
```
 in your kernel configuration.  This is incompatible with Wine.  The maximum possible is 
	
	



```
KVA_PAGES=500
```
 which should still be enough for ZFS.

The port also installs some of Wine's documentation which describes additional programs that are not in the manual pages under /usr/local/share/doc/wine. There is more in the source tree but the others are only useful in conjunction with the rest of the source tree.


----------



## AlexN (Jul 25, 2012)

Try to build most recent wine version from emulators/wine-devel.


----------

